# OTC stimulant to counteract sedating effect of Klonopin



## Man Is An Island (Oct 12, 2009)

Does anyone have any recommendations for an OTC stimulant that would counteract the sedative properties of clonazepam without reversing the tranquilizing effect of it? I find it extremely calming considering that I have generalized anxiety disorder; however, I am too drowsy in pressure situations and will often revert to avoidant tendencies.

In terms of caffeine, I don't drink coffee as I find the taste abhorrent. I drink a great deal of tea but I don't find it particularly stimulating. I take a cup before bed and have no trouble falling asleep.

I don't want to go back to my doctor and ask for Adderall or similar medications as at 25 I have never complained about attention deficit before, especially since he just prescribed me clonazepam a few weeks ago. Any recommendations?


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

lulwut at coffee, you can always put flavour in it so you cant taste it.

or caffiene pills. but i find that the stimulant effect of the pills just isnt as good as the real thing.


other than that theres cold flu meds, but you do not want to rely on this every time you use a benzo....bad idea.


edit: how much clon are you taking?


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

Man Is An Island said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for an OTC stimulant that would counteract the sedative properties of clonazepam without reversing the tranquilizing effect of it? I find it extremely calming considering that I have generalized anxiety disorder; however, I am too drowsy in pressure situations and will often revert to avoidant tendencies.
> 
> In terms of caffeine, I don't drink coffee as I find the taste abhorrent. I drink a great deal of tea but I don't find it particularly stimulating. I take a cup before bed and have no trouble falling asleep.
> 
> I don't want to go back to my doctor and ask for Adderall or similar medications as at 25 I have never complained about attention deficit before, especially since he just prescribed me clonazepam a few weeks ago. Any recommendations?


Klonopin had the same effect on me, I could only take it at night cause it knocked me out no matter what size dose I took. Coffee might help but your best best would be to change to another benzo that is less sedating (ativan or xanax) rather than stacking or adding another drug on top of what your already taking.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

^ Yup agree with the above. Try caffeine, if that doesn't help, then may want to switch to a different med. 

BTW, always recommend to use benzos PRN.


----------



## spartan7 (Feb 25, 2011)

5 hour energy.


----------



## Man Is An Island (Oct 12, 2009)

Xande said:


> ^ Yup agree with the above. Try caffeine, if that doesn't help, then may want to switch to a different med.
> 
> BTW, always recommend to use benzos PRN.


I use clonazepam for job interviews/training and classes, not on a daily basis.

When you say 'try caffeine', do you mean in pill form? Obviously this will vary from individual to individual, but what would be a normal dosage to ingest via capsule?



spartan7 said:


> 5 hour energy.


What is that?


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Man Is An Island said:


> I use clonazepam for job interviews/training and classes, not on a daily basis.
> 
> When you say 'try caffeine', do you mean in pill form? Obviously this will vary from individual to individual, but what would be a normal dosage to ingest via capsule?
> 
> What is that?


Oh I just meant any form of caffeine. I would try a small amount first, like 50mg to see if helps you with wakefulness at all. I mean you can get caffeine from soda, tea, coffe, pills haha, it's widely available and worth a shot imho.

BTW, 5 hour energy drink is a small energy drink shot, not too big a fan, I find rockstart and monster more stimulating (haven't drank these in months though). Haha but I wouldn't recommend strong energy drinks if you're not used to caffeine.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

lol i remember a few years ago i had a monster, well it was one of those energy drinks and it tasted EXACTLY like beer....really weird and i probably couldve sued them because i was underage






awww i could be rich right now..


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

try sudafed , the real kind not sudafed PE or any ephedra pills u can get at the gas station


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

If you want caffeine just buy it in pills. They cost only a few cents each for 200mg tablets. No need to drink coffee, which I also find to be a very nasty beverage.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

1,3 dmaa


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Pseudoephedrine perhaps.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Man Is An Island said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for an OTC stimulant that would counteract the sedative properties of clonazepam without reversing the tranquilizing effect of it? I find it extremely calming considering that I have generalized anxiety disorder; however, I am too drowsy in pressure situations and will often revert to avoidant tendencies.
> 
> In terms of caffeine, I don't drink coffee as I find the taste abhorrent. I drink a great deal of tea but I don't find it particularly stimulating. I take a cup before bed and have no trouble falling asleep.
> 
> I don't want to go back to my doctor and ask for Adderall or similar medications as at 25 I have never complained about attention deficit before, especially since he just prescribed me clonazepam a few weeks ago. Any recommendations?


I used to drink this really strong black tea which is way stronger than coffee and literally makes me high and slightly trippy. Hard to believe it's legally sold in supermarkets. I am quite sensitive to caffeine though. I don't know if it's available outside the UK but it's called Clipper Everyday Tea. Two cups of that and I won't sleep at all. It's highly stimulating like an amphetamine. I feel little rushes of pleasure and thoughts and ideas come quickly. I like to chat and do social stuff online after drinking it.

If you cant tolerate coffee then caffeine pills as others have suggested might be a cheap option. There's loads of natural stimulants out there though.

Kratom is one. It is a very potent stimulant and nootropic which is similar to caffeine with the added benefit of a nice opiate buzz too. You can buy it online readily and its fully legal in most countries. 1000mg in 2 capsules is equivalent of 2 cups of that tea I mentioned for me, but I can sleep easier on it and it doesn't hang around in the body as long as caffeine does.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I find L-Tyrosine with B vitamins helps


----------



## AxlSlash (May 10, 2012)

Klonopin never makes me feel sedated no matter what the dose.


----------



## AxlSlash (May 10, 2012)

Just noticed this is an old topic. lol why do people bump such old topics? lol i'm sure the OP found a solution by now


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I didn't notice the date until after I posted. It was on the top page :stu


----------



## AxlSlash (May 10, 2012)

Oh lol no worries! Love the avi pick. I LOVE carl sagan /cosmos


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Coca tea and yerba mate are both options. I've had no problem getting coca leaves shipped from peru in the past. stimulating but not jittery at all.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

GSH said:


> Klonopin had the same effect on me, I could only take it at night cause it knocked me out no matter what size dose I took. Coffee might help but your best best would be to change to another benzo that is less sedating (ativan or xanax) rather than stacking or adding another drug on top of what your already taking.


If clonazepam knocks you out then Xanax will do it quicker and harder. Try Valium.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Try a smaller dose of klonopin. This way you minimize side effects and risks (known and unknown) too.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

As already mentioned pseudoephedrine(if you can find it). The new sudafed(phenylephrine) is useless even as a decongestant. Pseudoephedrine would go well with a benzo me thinks...


----------

